# UFC Finale



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (Jun 17, 2007)

*Date Time:*​06/23/2007 Doors open 3:30pm-On Spike 9pm 
*Event Type:*​Spike TV - The Ultimate Fighter Finale
*Location:*​The Pearl, Nevada​

Jens Pulver v BJ Penn, BJ
Manny Gamburyan v Nathan Diaz, Manny
Roger Huerta v Doug Evans, Roger
Floyd Sword v Thales Leites, Floyd
Brandon Melendez v Joe Lauzon, Joe
Rob Emerson v Gray Maynard, Gray
Allen Berube v Leonard Garcia, Allen
Brian Geraghty v Matt Wiman, Matt

Thanks,
Sensei Tom


----------



## Joe Divola (Jun 18, 2007)

I really really really really want Jens to win, I hope he knocks BJ out.  I also want Manny to win the show, he was who I have rooted for since the first episode.  He is so much shorter than everyone else (kind of an underdog), and plus he is Karo's cousin (who is one of my favorite fighters) so that helped some. Other wise I see Huerta,Leites,Lauzon,Maynard,Garcia,Mill and Wiman winning.  Hpe it is a good card, the Finale for #4 was good except for the Serra/Lytle fight.


----------



## Odin (Jun 20, 2007)

Im actually really disappointed in the final, I think its going to be the poorest out of all the seasons.

I can see Manny winning the final by decision and i predtict it to be one boring fight......Manny got through the whole thing by shear size, technically he's not that good at all, he just seems to sit on people, he was in mount with his fight against joe for more or less 70% of that fight yet did anyone see any marks on joe's face? 
He needs to work on his accuracy.

I think Pen will take Pulver this time round by submission Round 2.
Pulver hasnt fought a hard fight in years and to be honest I dont rate that high as a fighter.


----------



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (Jun 20, 2007)

I agree that Manny will beat Nate the same way he beat Joe and it will probably be boring.  I hope Nate will be able to keep it standing but I just don't think he will be able to stop Manny from taking him down.
Thanks,
Sensei Tom


----------



## Joe Divola (Jun 21, 2007)

I agree with Odin that Manny will win, but it wont be by shear size,  Nate has 7" on Manny and the weight will be similar.  Manny has skills, they are just boring to watch in a fight.  If Manny goes to the WEC and fought in the 145lb weight class, he would dominate them.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 21, 2007)

I actually think this will be a really exciting fight card.  BJ's grappling skills are tremendous even if his work ethic is somewhat lacking.  Jen's has the ability to lay out anyone so I think we may see some fire works.  Now as to Manny I want to see him finish someone.  I think Nate will be that someone as I cannot see him giving Manny any trouble at all.  Nate is simply to young and inexperienced at this point.  The rest of the card should be interesting and I bet we will have one or two surprise fights that are simply fantastic.  I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Bujingodai (Jun 23, 2007)

Not really concerned about any other fight than the main two unfortunatly.
I am rooting for Jens, he is grittier and BJ just has a whiney side to him I don't care for.
Manny all the way. If Nate sounded any more spaced out I wouldn't be suprised if he got busted for pot like big bro.


----------



## crushing (Jun 23, 2007)

Some strange endings to fights tonight.

I think Maynard got shaken up, but I wasn't nearly as convinced as Rogan was that Maynard was completely out.  He was hurting, for sure and Emerson was on Maynards arm.  Rogan was really lobbying the audience hard.  He even claimed the ref looked right at him to say he was out.  Mazzagatti didn't look at him at all, he was passed Maynard over Emerson.  Rogan's claims of things that didn't happen got me wondering if there was a company line he had to push for the 'no contest' ruling.  I didn't have a dog in the fight and didn't care who one, I just thought the lobbying was even stranger than how the fight ended.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 24, 2007)

crushing said:


> Some strange endings to fights tonight.
> 
> I think Maynard got shaken up, but I wasn't nearly as convinced as Rogan was that Maynard was completely out. He was hurting, for sure and Emerson was on Maynards arm. Rogan was really lobbying the audience hard. He even claimed the ref looked right at him to say he was out. Mazzagatti didn't look at him at all, he was passed Maynard over Emerson. Rogan's claims of things that didn't happen got me wondering if there was a company line he had to push for the 'no contest' ruling. I didn't have a dog in the fight and didn't care who one, I just thought the lobbying was even stranger than how the fight ended.


 
Hey Crushing,

It was bizarre was it not.  Emerson clearly taps and even if Maynard was out I think he should have won.  The bigger question is there any way that Emerson could ever win a fight?  He just does not have a fighter's heart to continue when things are tough. (based on last night and fights in the house)

You have to feel bad for Manny because he was dominated that fight and then to have his shoulder seperate as he was going in for a takedown.  That is just to bad.

The quality overall of the fights was entertaining and the bizarre finishes made thing's interesting at least.  Unfortunately the main fight was a little one sided though and Pulver looks to be ready for retirement.


----------



## Emptyhand (Jun 24, 2007)

I agree with Brian.

I think Manny would have taken the fight had his shoulder injury not reoccurred.

I don't think BJ is a whiner I think he is a low key skilled fighter that has the top BJJ skills in the MMA. He won decisively. I don't think Jens showed enough aggression. I would have thought he would have given some better shots while standing up but I think even there BJ had him.

I wonder if Manny's injury is going to hinder his efforts to make it successfully in MMA. It sounded as if it was the second time his shoulder separated. Most likely it will not be the last with such an injury.

Manny has a lot of heart though and he is definitely a tough fighter.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 24, 2007)

Emptyhand said:


> I agree with Brian.
> 
> I think Manny would have taken the fight had his shoulder injury not reoccurred.
> 
> ...


 
Having been through the shoulder problem mill I would be very concerned for Manny's future in the MMA world.


----------



## Odin (Jun 25, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Hey Crushing,
> 
> It was bizarre was it not. Emerson clearly taps and even if Maynard was out I think he should have won. The bigger question is there any way that Emerson could ever win a fight? He just does not have a fighter's heart to continue when things are tough. (based on last night and fights in the house)
> 
> ...


 
I thought the whole thing with maynard was stupid, it was clear he won, emerson tapped!! maynard even rolled off him he was badly shaken but he was still there.

And not to mention I remember when a certain Matt Hughes was knocked out by Carlos Newton but because Newton was knocked out when he hit the floor from a standing trrangle, Matt Hughes got the victory...even though both men were out.....why was that then not a No contest??

Dana needs to look at his rules book again.


----------



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (Jun 25, 2007)

I agree with everybody who said that Gray should have won.  Even if he was out for a few seconds, Rob had already tapped out.  I also agree that Manny probably would have beaten Nate the same way he beat Joe and the same way he won the first round.  It would have been boring but he would have won.  If Manny can get it together and come back from this shoulder injury, he is going to have to learn how to finish.
Thanks,
Sensei Tom


----------



## Joe Divola (Jun 26, 2007)

I dont think that Jens is quite ready for retirement, he is just to small to fight at 155.  He doesnt have to cut any weight to make it and he only came in at 152.  He already said that he wants to go to the WEC at fight at 145, which would be good for him.  I could also see Manny going there as welll and tearing it up.


----------

